
How to make Bitcoin home mining profitable again in 4 easy steps - danboarder
http://blog.bitheat.io/bitheater/
======
dest
The concept is great. There was the story of the guy who heated his swimming
pool with miners.

Related: distributed computing in heaters with Qarnot Computing
[http://www.qarnot-computing.com/](http://www.qarnot-computing.com/)

~~~
danboarder
@dest I believe the BitHeat team have or are close to having a working
prototype, I talked to one of the founders a couple months ago when they had
just finished their custom miner PCB and were beginning to test prototypes.

~~~
dest
The installation of such hardware is difficult. You do need a plumber and
people that rent their home probably can't do it without the landlord's
consent. Why not rather focus on the central heating of buildings?

~~~
StoneSolone
Co-founder here, capital utilization and market size. Not everywhere needs
heat and those that do typically only need it for part of the year.

The installation isn't super technical but it makes a lot of sense if you are
already replacing an old water heater. As for renters it could be tricky, even
without them the water heater market dwarfs the bitcoin mining market.
Landlords would see it as a similar investment to solar panels except less up
front shorter and better ROI.

------
k__
Well played.

Here in Germany the climate allows me to heat my living room with my desktop
PC in winter. On the other hand, my PC is like a TV, always on.

In hot summers I have to switch to a notebook.

